#launchpad-meeting 2008-04-15
<thumper> hi barry
<barry> thumper: hi. i hope this time works better for you
<thumper> much better
<barry> great!
<barry> it works better for me too :)
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 04:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's asiapac launchpad reviewer's meeting
<barry> who's here today?
<thumper> me
<sinzui> me
<jml> hi?
<barry> jml: you?
<thumper> mwhudson: ping
<jml> barry: me?!
<barry> spiv: ping
<barry> jml: you!
<mwhudson> hi!
<jml> aiee!
<barry> jamesh: you!
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry> * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Review process
<barry> [TOPIC] next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  next meeting
<jml> same time, same channel.
<jml> (bat)
<barry> jml: works for me.  i think this time is better for thumper and me.  is this time bad for anybody?
<mwhudson> it's fine for me
<barry> great
<jamesh> fine for me
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry>  * (continued) thumper to report on pending-reviews killer in LP
 * thumper hangs head
<thumper> still coming
<barry> cool, we'll just continue this one on then
<barry> or should i say: "no worries mate" :)
<barry>  * barry to update PendingReviews with clearer instructions on using review-submit
<barry> done (just barely)
<jml> :)
<jml> I saw that.
<barry> :-D
<barry> nothin' like a deadline to get you motivated
<barry> (he says with his taxes due in just under 26 hours)
<barry> a few from ameu that are relevant here, since mwhudson's here:
<barry>  * barry to prod mwh about gmb's 800-line limit patch
 * spiv is here
<mwhudson> oh yes
 * barry prods mwhudson
<mwhudson> i think i replied to gmb's patch didn't i?
<mwhudson> maybe not
<barry> mwhudson: he mentioned that at the last ameu meeting
<mwhudson> i was a bit unhappy with how inflexible it was
<mwhudson> barry: ok, consider me prodded
<barry> mwhudson: cool, thanks
<barry> mwhudson: i'll let you guys work it out.  we did talk about it a bit at the last meeting
<mwhudson> i guess there should be an action item for me to do something :)
<mwhudson> barry: i'll look at the logs
<barry> [ACTION] mwhudson to do something about gmb's 800-line limit patch
<MootBot> ACTION received:  mwhudson to do something about gmb's 800-line limit patch
<barry> mwhudson: gmb also had these items:
<barry>  * gmb to submit bug reports for bzr-lpreview about the 1.2.6 milestone and sftp urls
<barry>  * gmb to submit bug reports for bzr-lpreview about the 1.2.6 milestone and sftp urls
<barry>  * gmb to add lpreview to sourcecode and hack rf-setup to link it in
 * barry grumbles about hardy's broken control key modifier
<mwhudson> oh, the 1.2.6 milestone thing is some crappy screen scraping thing
<mwhudson> not sure what the sftp complaint is
<jml> it's a Launchpad bug, I think.
<barry> the pr block spits out sftp urls instead of bzr+ssh urls
<barry> gmb: mentioned the screen scraping
<barry> anyway, he was going to submit bug reports on those. dunno if he has or not
<jamesh> could it be the public branch URLs he's configured locally?
<barry> jamesh: i don't think so.  i think everybody's getting sftp urls
<sinzui> bzr has/had issues with bzr+ssh
<barry> sinzui: really?
<spiv> sinzui: when?  what issues?
<jamesh> sinzui: what should that have to do with updating a wiki page?
<mwhudson> i'm not getting sftp urls
 * jml isn't
<barry> weird
 * sinzui tries to recall why we have sftp
 * thumper doesn't remember
 * sinzui looks in lint
<mwhudson> i think you'll find asia-pac people are much more aggressive about switching back to bzr+ssh :)
<jamesh> barry: I see get_public_branch() calls in lpreviews, so this is probably related to their ~/.bazaar/locations.conf configurations
<spiv> if there's something stopping lp devs using bzr+ssh, I'd *really* like to know about it :)
<mwhudson> there was a problem with info over bzr+ssh or something, but it was fixed quite a while ago
<jml> I just did a dry-run submit
<jml> the bug is bogus, it generates bzr+ssh urls just fine.
<jamesh> jml: if you change the public_branch setting to sftp, does it generate an sftp URL?
<spiv> I suspect jamesh's analysis is correct.  (as usual ;)
<barry> jamesh: okay, cool.  i just updated my locations.conf file.  it had sftp urls in public_branch
<jml> jamesh: I'll leave that experiment to gmb, I think :)
<sinzui> mwhudson: possibly. The XXX is gone from lint. It used to diff the remote parent branch. Carlos had trouble with it.
<thumper> while we are talking about review submit, it assumes a certain disk layout to get to utilities/paste which doesn't work for me
<barry> thumper: right
<barry> thumper: that's another bug
<jml> mwhudson: there's an lp project where we can file bugs, right?
<mwhudson> jml: yes
<jml> mwhudson: cool.
<mwhudson> bzr-lpreview, i think
<barry> https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr-lpreview
<jml> then perhaps we can deal with them outside of the meeting.
<sinzui> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/147836 is Fix Released.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147836 in bzr "'RemoteRepository' object has no attribute '_make_parents_provider' - bundle command fails with bzr remote repositories" [High,Fix released]
<jamesh> I think the only place we still need to use sftp URLs is for the PQM submit_branch locations
 * jml says, feeling pangs of hunger.
<mwhudson> jamesh: i'm not sure even that is true any more
<barry> jamesh: is that pqm_branch?
<thumper> jamesh: I thought that was fixed
<mwhudson> but as jml says, shall we move on?
<barry> yes, lets
<barry> [TOPIC] queue status
<MootBot> New Topic:  queue status
<jamesh> barry: yeah.  New versions of pqm-submit prefer submit_branch though, as it shared config with "bzr send" and friends
<barry> jamesh: ah, thanks!
<barry> queue looks pretty good actually, with stub's branch (jamesh reviewer) the longest one
 * jamesh sucks
<barry> stub's got 3 db branches in the pink
<thumper> mine isn't really pink
<thumper> I just haven't updated the page
<thumper> hey look at that, it got merged
<barry> jamesh: but making progress?
<barry> thumper: yep
<jamesh> barry: yeah, but got side tracked.  I'll make time for it.
<barry> jamesh: cool thanks
<barry> anybody have any other queue comments?
<jml> nuh-uh.
<barry> oh, jml. did your authserver-revert-r5793 branch land?
<jml> it did, thanks.
 * barry will delete it from his queue
<jml> deleting things is so fun.
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<barry> nothing here, i'm guessing
<jml> we are the mighty anzacs, we don't need no mentoring
<barry> [TOPIC] review process
<MootBot> New Topic:  review process
<barry> got anything?
<thumper> not me
<jml> I don't have anything.
<barry> okie dokie.  i'm done here.  anybody have anything not on the agenda?
<thumper> nope
<jml> no.
<barry> alrighty then!
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 04:25.
<barry> thanks everyone
<spiv> Thanks barry.
<jml> thanks barry!
<barry> see y'all next week :)
#launchpad-meeting 2008-04-16
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 16:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<intellectronica> me
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu launchpad reviewers meeting
<bigjools> premature
<barry> who's here today?
<bigjools> me
<gmb> me
<sinzui> me
<flacoste> me
<allenap> me
<bac> me
<salgado> me
<intellectronica> me, and i'm not premature, just a bit weird
<bigjools> :)
<gmb> bigjools: Time does not apply to intellectronica as it does to the rest of us. ;)
<statik> me
<sinzui> Time is an illusion
<bigjools> he's about to do my review, I'm not going to insult him :)
<barry> danilo__: ping?
<gmb> Meeting time doubly so.
<barry> schwuk: ping
<barry> [TOPIC] next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  next meeting
<barry> same time and place?  anybody know they can't make it?
<barry> cool
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry>     * barry submitted bug reports for bzr-lpreview about the 1.2.6 milestone and `utilities/paste` path.  the sftp urls issue is because of the settings in `locations.conf`
<gmb> I completely forgot to do that, so thanks barry :)
<barry> gmb: np!  note that the sftp thing is due to the setting of your public_branch config
<schwuk> barry: sorry!
<schwuk> me
<barry> schwuk: np
<barry>  * (continued) barry to remind lp devs to do pre-impl calls (*done*)
<BjornT_> me
<barry> there's nothing like an impending meeting to get action items done :)
<barry>  * barry to remind devs that sending a cover letter isn't enough to trigger a review (*done*)
 * bigjools noticed that barry only just did that :)
<barry>  * barry to prod mwh about gmb's 800-line limit patch (*done*)
<barry> :)
<gmb> Cool.
<flacoste> barry: this means that we shouldn't use public_branch anymore or that we should use bzr+ssh in it?
<barry>  * gmb to add lpreview to sourcecode and hack rf-setup to link it in
<gmb> I appear to be made of fail.
<barry> flacoste: that you should use bzr+ssh in it
<gmb> I need to talk to someone about getting this into sourcecode.
<flacoste> barry: what about pqm?
<gmb> I have a hack in rocketfuel-setup, however.
<flacoste> barry: iirc, that was for pqm submission which don't support bzr+ssh
<barry> flacoste: i think i've been told that pqm can now handle bzr+ssh, but i haven't tried it myself
<bigjools> there are two separate configs
<bigjools> one's for PQM and it has to be sftp
<flacoste> actually, looking at my cache copy of PQM quey:
<flacoste> Merge bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/mwh/launchpad/code-import-worker-db sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<flacoste> so i guess PQM handles bzr+ssh just fine
<flacoste> now
 * bigjools has this:
<bigjools> submit_branch = sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<bigjools> public_branch = bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/julian/launchpad
<salgado> I think we still need to use sftp for the submit branch
<flacoste> public_branch had to be sftp:// previously
<salgado> I recently tried using bzr+ssh there and it failed
<barry> bigjools: yes, i have sftp in my submit_branch right now, but i think the asiapac folks told me pqm can handle bzr+ssh
<bigjools> salgado: yes, I tried too
<barry> salgado, bigjools okay, that's good to know
<bigjools> barry: it doesn't work, at least for us
<barry> so, submit_branch = sftp, public_branch = bzr+ssh
<bigjools> the review plugin uses public_branch
<barry> agreed?
<bigjools> yup
<barry> [AGREED] submit_branch = sftp, public_branch = bzr+ssh
<MootBot> AGREED received:  submit_branch = sftp, public_branch = bzr+ssh
<barry> [ACTION] barry to email about submit_branch vs public_branch
<MootBot> ACTION received:  barry to email about submit_branch vs public_branch
<sinzui> barry I don't recalled the Antipodean's saing PQM like bzr+ssh
<barry> sinzui: no?  i could be misremembering where i heard that.  but it doesn't work, so we'll just chalk that up to sleep deprivation
 * sinzui decides not to fix his spelling
<sinzui> Heard? or IRC?
<barry> sinzui: irc
<sinzui> We're we in the same meeting?
 * barry will scan his logs
<barry> sinzui: could have been pvtmsg
 * sinzui refrains from fixing grammar
<barry> (i.e. not in the meeting)
<barry> [TOPIC] queue status
<MootBot> New Topic:  queue status
<barry> 7 pinkies
<barry> but many of those look like stub db reviews
<barry> and jamesh's ongoing review branch
<barry> schwuk: what's up with cprov's branch?
<barry> schwuk: ?
<schwuk> barry: nothing - It only hit my queue yesterday, I saw it this morning, and I'm reviewing it now.
<schwuk> Or if it did hit my queue before yesterday, I missed it
<barry> schwuk: cool.  it must have been sitting around for a while before you got it.  thanks for reviewing it!
 * schwuk pokes irc notifications
<sinzui> schwuk: I allocated it on Saturday
<cprov> schwuk: thanks, you are my hero.
<barry> any other queue comments?
<schwuk> sinzui: I must of missed it then - my bad
 * sinzui review period carried over to Saturday
<barry> yes, we do still need to keep an eye on our PR queues
<intellectronica> sinzui: it's a good idea to prod folks when you allocate reviews, because people are not used to this anymore
<sinzui> intellectronica: agreed
<barry> intellectronica: is it still a good idea to do this allocation?
<schwuk> cprov: thank me *after* the review :)
<sinzui> I don't care for the allocation
<bigjools> I check my queue once a day, in the morning
<barry> sinzui: how can we better handle reviews the oncaller doesn't get to?
<sinzui> I think we pull from the general queue if no on-call review could get to it. large branches still require an agreement
<bac> barry: i think we should still do the allocation.  i always target trainees or reviewers who don't do on-call.
<intellectronica> barry: i think so. otherwise the general queue can end up being too long in the beginning of a shift, which is not really fair to the OCR
<schwuk> I do check my queue - it just always seem to be at the wrong time.
<barry> bac: +1, intellectronica +1
<barry> let's keep doing it.  just remember to take a look at your queue once per day.  and don't feel bad about rejecting a branch (more on this later)
<barry> any other queue status feedback?
 * sinzui sees the FIOS cables being laid outside his window
 * bigjools is jealous of sinzui
<bac> as a reminder, i've written a little cronscript that will notify you of changes to *your* section of PendingReviews.  talk to me later if you'd like to use it.
<barry> sinzui: <sniff>
 * sinzui has the lowest DSL right now.
 * bac will never see FIOS out in the woods
<barry> bac: can you email lp-reviews about it?
<flacoste> bac: nice idea
<schwuk> bac: +1
<bac> barry: sure.  i've announced it before but no one was interested.  <sniff>
<barry> bac: ;}
<barry> bac: sounds like there's interest now! :)
<barry> bac: timing is everything
 * bac remembers why he isn't in marketing
<schwuk> bac: maybe you didn't announce it loudly enough :)
<barry> moving on?
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<barry> any updates?  mentors, start thinking about graduations at the end of this cycle, and also any new devs to bring on for next cycle
<barry> no news is good news!
<bac> allenap continues to do excellent reviews and will definitely be up at the end of the cycle.
<allenap> cool :)
<barry> bac: cool, allenap great to hear!
 * schwuk hopes this Friday's OCR will be busier than last weeks
<schwuk> ...or maybe everyone waited for sinzui...
<sinzui> schwuk: the Foundations team laid it all on my shoulders
 * bigjools is happy to put a large Soyuz branch in schwuk's direction
<sinzui> schwuk: I really did not complete my reviews until Saturday
<barry> schwuk: careful what you wish for :)
<schwuk> barry: true :)
<bigjools> it's over the limit as well, and I can't pare it much more :)
<schwuk> barry: not mentoring, but for the past two weeks jml hasn't updated the topic when he's gone 'off duty'
<schwuk> bigjools: we can have a chat about it after the meeting
<bigjools> schwuk: sure thing
<barry> schwuk: k.  you might send him a friendly reminder email
<schwuk> barry: will do
<barry> schwuk: thanks!
<barry> moving on...
<barry> [TOPIC] review process
<MootBot> New Topic:  review process
<barry>  * '''Removing the reject queue''' (allenap). On Monday, Barry put a
<barry>  review back on the reject queue, with a comment. I was on-call the
<barry>  next day, as was Danilo, but neither of us noticed it. In the end,
<barry>  Francis had to chase it up. I think it would work better if we put
<barry>  rejected reviews back on the general queue (with a comment), and drop
<barry>  the reject queue altogether.
<allenap> Any objections?
<bigjools> +1
<danilos> +1
<gmb> +1
<barry> allenap: +1
<sinzui> +1
<bac> +1
<schwuk> +1
<salgado> +1
<danilos> = +8
<flacoste> +1
<bac> i propose rejections be put at the *top* of the general queue
<allenap> bac: +1
<danilos> bac: +2 ;)
<bigjools> +1
<gmb> bac: +1
<barry> [AGREED] get rid of the reject queue and just use the general queue with a comment, with rejections put at the top
<MootBot> AGREED received:  get rid of the reject queue and just use the general queue with a comment, with rejections put at the top
<barry> :)
<allenap> Does anyone know if this'll break pending-reviews?
<danilos> allenap: it shouldn't, we've been doing that in the past
<flacoste> i don't think so
<allenap> Great, I'll do that then.
<barry> allenap: do you want to communicate this to the team or shall i?
<allenap> barry: I'll do it once I've changed PR.
<barry> allenap: awesome, thanks
<barry> [ACTION] allenap to update PR and communicate to team new rejection policy
<MootBot> ACTION received:  allenap to update PR and communicate to team new rejection policy
<barry> well, that's it from me.  we have about 10 minutes left.  does anybody have any other issues to discuss, about the review process or anything else?
<bigjools> one thing just quickly
<bigjools> something that came up in a review of gmb's branch was the pythonic vs c-style braces
<bigjools> barry: you preferred the c-style right?
<gmb> bigjools: barry Pointed out the python S.O.P for that instance.
<sinzui> a brace on a line by itself inflates the lines
<bigjools> I just wanted to formalise something in the style guide
<bigjools> sinzui: but it reduces diff count later when changing it :)
<barry> well, i wouldn't put it as c-style vs. python-style, but ime, closing brace/paren/bracket on a line by itself is very common python idiom
<sinzui>  if ( this
<barry> bigjools: right
<sinzui>      or that
<sinzui>     ):
<bigjools> anyway, probably not a matter to discuss now, we can take it to the ML
<sinzui> I think we should be consistent with how braces close
<barry> bigjools: that's also why we always include the comma on the last line, even though it isn't required
<gmb> sinzui: +1.
<sinzui> I've grown to love the trailing comma
<bigjools> barry: my thoughts exactly
<gmb> But let's take it to the ML, 'cos from experience I feel there could be a bunfight about this
<barry> sinzui: consistency = +1, bigjools do you want to take it to the ml?
<bigjools> will do
 * barry breaks out his bikeshed paint
 * bac breaks out his buns
<barry> [ACTION] bigjools to take brace closing policy to ml
<MootBot> ACTION received:  bigjools to take brace closing policy to ml
 * bigjools hides
 * gmb avoids that mental image
<bigjools> lol
 * barry was going to say his buns break out, but refrains from getting so crude
<sinzui> gmb: my implode if he was left in a room with Kurt
<gmb> E_PARSE
<sinzui> s/my/might/
<gmb> sinzui: I like kurt. He's like a wind up toy. You just have to see how far he'll go...
<bigjools> he has limits?
<barry> bigjools: my question exactly
<gmb> bigjools: Not so far.
 * bigjools remembers the shower nozzle comment in #canonical
<gmb> Ah, happy times.
<bigjools> are we done now? :)
<barry> we have 5 more minutes.  any more tush jokes?
<barry> okay, i think we're done :)
<intellectronica> 5 minutes my arse!
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 16:41.
<sinzui> I did follow up with mwhudson__ about his navlinks branch
<barry> thanks everyone
<intellectronica> cheers barry
<gmb> Ta barry.
<bigjools> grassy ass
<barry> sinzui: sorry :)
 * bigjools got one in right at the end there
<barry> sinzui: you're supposed to say "butt wait!  i have more!"
 * bigjools sees this one running for a while
<barry> take it to #canonical :)
<sinzui> schwuk: mwhudson__ has secondary concerns about the branch. he doesn't have time to work on it now, but will circle back to it. It may require additional changes and review
<schwuk> sinzui: Do we leave it on the queue for now?
<sinzui> I'm tempted to move it back to work in progress. If he wants to land it without changes, then he may
 * sinzui moves branch
#launchpad-meeting 2008-04-17
<kiko> oink oink
<statik> cause the chickens are involved, but the pigs are committed?
<Rinchen> quack?
<cprov> welcome to the launchpad-farm ...
<gmb> cprov: Is that like the secret cow level in Diablo II?
<gmb> Thousands of axe-wielding kikos running amok...
<bigjools> moo
<thumper> garrrhh
<bigjools> I mean me
<bigjools> the mating call of the lesser spotted thumper
<gmb> If everyone answers "moo" to the roll call, hilarity may or may not ensue.
<bigjools> gmb: +1 :)
<Rinchen> matsubara, are you also covering mrevell's special topic or just his normal 2?
<matsubara> Rinchen, all 3
<Rinchen> matsubara, great thanks
 * Rinchen checks the clock
 * Rinchen pokes MootBot.
<cprov> ... and it reminds me that we do have a real pony.
<Rinchen> green flag!
<Rinchen> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 20:00. The chair is Rinchen.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<Rinchen> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating Launchpad development.
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<Rinchen> moo
<gmb> moo
<adeuring> me
<statik> me
<bigjools> moo
<matsubara> moo
<sinzu1> me
<gmb> *sigh*
<mars> moo
<cprov> me
<salgado> me
<sinzui> me
<barry> me ow!
<kiko> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<allenap> me
<BjornT_> me
<jtv> me
<herb> me
<sinzui> me
<thumper> moo
<bac> me
<Rinchen> morning thumper
<leonardr> me
<schwuk> me
<flacoste> me
<Rinchen> apologies from mpt and mrevell for today
<danilos> me
<Rinchen> team leads...your teams here?
<Rinchen> small list of moos for today
 * flacoste didn't get the joke
<thumper> abentley: ping
<statik> Rinchen: all here
<flacoste> Rinchen: all here
<Rinchen> SteveA, ping for roll call
<Rinchen> ok, onward then...
<cprov> muharem is not here, but he will come, I think.
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<BjornT_> intellectronica is missing. he was around 10 minutes ago (aware of the meeting), so he should be here shortly
<Rinchen>  * Next meeting
<Rinchen>  * Actions from last meeting
<Rinchen>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<Rinchen>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen>  * Bug tags
<Rinchen>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<Rinchen>  * DBA report (stub)
<Rinchen>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen>  * New packages required (salgado)
<Rinchen>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<Rinchen>  * Doc Team report (mrevell
<mthaddon> me
<Rinchen>  * Ubuntu Open Week sessions requested by Jorge (mrevell)
<abentley> me
<Rinchen>  * Blockers
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Next meeting
<Rinchen> As you may recall, the team leads were charged with finding a more interesting time.
<intellectronica> me got stuck in the elevator. zorry!
<bigjools> best excuse ever? :)
<Rinchen> We are probably going to attempt a test of this next week to see how well it works. Stay tuned.
<Rinchen> For next week,  same time, same channel again.
<Rinchen> [AGREED]  same time, same channel again
<MootBot> AGREED received:   same time, same channel again
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Actions from last meeting
<Rinchen> none
<Rinchen> amazing
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Oops report (Matsubara)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 218625, 218384, 218783, 125068, 183737
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218625 in launchpad "[OOPS]setting the mailing list as contact address fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218625
<matsubara> barry is already on #218625.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218384 in malone "OOPS processing Mantis bugwatches" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218384
<matsubara> The others are checkwatches bugs. BjornT already targeted them to 1.2.5
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218783 in malone "OOPS parsing CSV for mantis bugtrackers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218783
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125068 in malone "Bugzilla bug watch updater crashes on POSTs that return a HTTP error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183737 in malone "Look for error message when fetching bug status from SourceForge, e.g. when a bug is private" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183737
<matsubara> some of the checkwatches ones are oldies
<gmb> I would really like to stomp all over bug 183737.
<matsubara> which I just included the OOPS id to them
<gmb> Because it annoys the hell out of me.
<matsubara> since they were filed when checkwatches didn't have OOPS reporting
<Rinchen> gmb, will BjornT_ let you out of your cage to take that one?
<matsubara> gmb, well, they're targeted to 1.2.5. I'm sure you can arrange with BjornT_ to take those if you like
<gmb> I'd be happy to.
<matsubara> but no hurry to fix them for this cycle.
<matsubara> anyway, Rinchen that's it from me.
<matsubara> thanks all
<Rinchen> hmm no owners for the others?
<Rinchen> or gmb to work this weekend? :-)
<gmb> Oi!
<Rinchen> right then.
<matsubara> Rinchen, not yet, but I've chatted with Bjorn and since they're targeted to 1.2.5 already, it's not like they're going out of radar
<gmb> Let me get the cool Trac stuff I'm doing finished :)
<BjornT_> Rinchen: they are targeted to 1.2.5. let's think about how's going to fix it later.
<intellectronica> gmb: i'm quite busy, but if you need to talk to me and i'll take some off you
<Rinchen> heh, ok. thanks.
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> [LINK] https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/206654
<Rinchen> This is the memory issue. flacoste, SteveA.  Any updated status?
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/206654
<Rinchen> [LINK] https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/118625
<Rinchen> thumper, mthaddon - any updated status on this? Is this really critical?
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/118625
<kiko> Rinchen, he gave us some in the call today
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [Critical,Confirmed]
<flacoste> Rinchen: it's all in the bug report
<mthaddon> Rinchen, which one?
<Rinchen> flacoste, ok, does this still need to remain critical?
<Rinchen> mthaddon, codebrowse
<flacoste> Rinchen: well, we still have a production issue
<mthaddon> Rinchen, yes
<kiko> yeah
<thumper> Rinchen: mwhudson is looking into it
<Rinchen> ok.  I'm going to keep pestering you guys about critical bugs while we have them.
<thumper> Rinchen: abentley has also been looking at the guts of loggerhead too
<Rinchen> I understand the memory issue is an elusive one.
<mthaddon> Rinchen, the update on codebrowse is that we have CP-ed FS layout change and will setup webstats so we can correlate traffic with memory spikes
<thumper> as far as really critical?
<thumper> annoying, sure, critical, not sure
<mthaddon> thumper, I'd consider it critical as the service intermittently goes down (4 times in a day, a few days ago)
<thumper> ok, I'll go with that
<Rinchen> thumper, I'd recommend having a look at our critical policy to compare the situation against the samples and see if you have justification to leave it, or lower it.
<Rinchen> it sounds like it's critical though due to a service interruption.
 * thumper nods
<Rinchen> ok, thanks. I've got enough for today.  :-)
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Bug tags
<MootBot> New Topic:  Bug tags
<Rinchen> none proposed
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<mthaddon> 5 Cherry Picks so far since last meeting, and more in progress currently
<mthaddon> Edge update broke over the weekend - would like to discuss how to avoid this in the future (improve make check and I sent an email to the list with proposal for edge update procedure change)
<mthaddon> Staging authserver currently broken - DB user
<mthaddon> Staging codehosting scripts and supermirror rewrite map currently broken as well
<mthaddon> What's the status on the spam management situation -
<mthaddon> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/29988, for example
<mthaddon> that's it from me (except there are some things to discuss there)
<statik> mthaddon: I liked your idea about changing the edge rollout to try on one server first
<mthaddon> thx statik - anyone else have any feelings on that?
<Rinchen> I haven't gotten to the email yet mthaddon. Busy day today :-(
<Rinchen> mthaddon, do you require any assistance on the authserver and other issues?
<Rinchen> or do you have enough help as is?
<kiko> me neither, damnit
<mthaddon> Rinchen, that email was a few days ago (about edge updates)
<thumper> I think we have a patch for the authserver
<sinzui> mthaddon: we need to know if staging, bazaar-staging, or both run authserver
<statik> kiko: the idea was rolling the upgrade, just trying one edge app server first, and if that one doesn't come up, don't update the others
<mthaddon> Rinchen, was in reply to sinzui's email - sent Monday
<Rinchen> kiko, do you have cycle or two to deal with the question link above?
<Rinchen> i.e. minute or two or 5 or 30
<mthaddon> sinzui, not sure I understand the question
<thumper> sinzui, mthaddon: later
<Rinchen> mthaddon, hmm I do not recall seeing that. I'll copy a todo to review it.
<kiko> Rinchen, mthaddon: we have no plan for spam management right now. none.
<mthaddon> Rinchen, I'm more interested in how we're planning to approach the spam stuff procedurally - there was some discussion about being able to mark stuff as hidden - not sure if we got further than that
<kiko> Rinchen, mthaddon: unfortunately, unless this becomes a really big problem, it doesn't look like we can fit one in before july
<Rinchen> kiko, maybe we should add that to our "list" which we're constructing.
<kiko> to fix this properly we're going to have to think about standing/referees, hiding content, etc
<mthaddon> kiko, define "really big problem" - the main problem with it at the moment is that we spend a lot of time manually fixing it, and we don't know how big of a problem it is, as we rely on users to alert us to spam
<statik> I kind of like having users flag things as spam
<kiko> mthaddon, really big project to provide a fix which puts us in an acceptable place
<mthaddon> yeah, I just don't like having to deal with it manually :)
<BjornT_> kiko, mthaddon: it wouldn't be too hard to make it possible to hide a comment in the ui. would that help?
<kiko> BjornT_, it's not just bugcomment spam, is it?
<mthaddon> BjornT_, that'd be a start
<mthaddon> kiko, I understand it's a big project, but it's kind of a basic feature...
<barry> statik: it would be cool if there were a "this is spam" button and we had one page to look at all things marked as spam.  it could be abused, but you can deal with that i think
<BjornT_> kiko: well, not only, but i think a large part of it is. and that's one case where mthaddon needs to issue sql queries to fix it.
<mthaddon> kiko, in that we're *always* going to have spam to deal with...
<kiko> mthaddon, you're sounding like an end-user now :) this isn't in 2.0
<Rinchen> kiko, let's add this to the list for August shall we?
<kiko> yes, already there
<Rinchen> we'll see about a sprint to explore the results.
<Rinchen> ok, good enough for me, thanks
<mthaddon> ok, so post 2.0? fair enough
<kiko> mthaddon, I hate this as much as you do. but this isn't on anybody's plate right now, and putting it on somebody's is going to make us really impopular
<Rinchen> mthaddon, thumper -  I'd like to know how codehosting and the supermirror  (and authserver) broke.   Let me know offline please at your leisure.
<thumper> Rinchen: ack
<kiko> not to mention unpopular
<Rinchen> thanks
<mthaddon> Rinchen, sent an email to the list
<Rinchen> hmmm
<Rinchen> there is that email thing again...
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  DBA report (stub)
<Rinchen> aww
<Rinchen> *whew*
<Rinchen> stub be missing again
<Rinchen> [ACTION] Joey to email stub to send out DBA report.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Joey to email stub to send out DBA report.
<intellectronica> are db reviews happening? i haven't seen anything today yet
<kiko> me neither
<Rinchen> it was a public holiday in Thailand until this morning
<Rinchen> so it's possible it has been delayed a day
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent?
<Rinchen> Hardy is still preoccupying IS's time these days
 * bigjools does the regular wave to Rinchen
<statik> no, but I filed an RT the other day that was closed out in a matter of hours. Go IS team!
<Rinchen> bigjools, yeah, I've commented and poke on the IS channel about that one. It's not getting much traction.
<Rinchen> bigjools, you might send an email to elmo
<bigjools> ok
<Rinchen> bigjools, from and admin point of view, it's marked very high, has passed it's due date, and has been poked to near death on IS
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] New packages required (salgado)
<MootBot> New Topic:  New packages required (salgado)
<salgado> if any of the branches you're working on right now depends on any library which is not part of the launchpad-dependencies package, come talk to me ASAP.
<kiko> bigjools, I'd actually have a phone call -- email doesn't work
<Rinchen> (good point)
<bigjools> yeah I thought that I read the comment
<bigjools> I will make realtime contact
<Rinchen> anything for salgado?
<Rinchen> ok, time for the matsubara show
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] A top user-affecting issue  - Diogo
<MootBot> New Topic:  A top user-affecting issue  - Diogo
<matsubara> (proxying for MattR) The main user-affecting issue this week has been the incorrect link in mailing list notification emails, related to bug 199168. Barry and Curtis are onto it. We've had some complaints on irc and a couple of queries by email. It appears I received a duplicate notification about the Launchpad Documentation team's ML. Is that related to this problem or just coincidental?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199168 in launchpad "New mailing list notification has wrong subscription url" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199168
<barry> matsubara: it's kind of all related i think
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Doc Team report - Diogo
<barry> matsubara: as soon as we cherry pick that last rev and run fix.py i think we should be back to normal
<MootBot> New Topic:  Doc Team report - Diogo
<matsubara> right, thanks barry. if the dupe notifications keep coming after the CP I'll file a bug :-)
<barry> matsubara: absolutely!
<matsubara> his week I've been mostly working on Bazaar. However, Martin Pool and Joey have agreed to allow me to suspend my Bazaar work, temporarily, in order to focus on Launchpad work. It's likely I'll take up Bazaar work again after July.
<matsubara> I've also published some new tour drafts to the list. Thanks for the comments so far!
<matsubara> I'm working on a page to explain +junk branches - thanks Tim for your input.
<matsubara> I'll be sending out a "Coming Changes" style of notification tomorrow highlighting the change in name for bug contacts to bug supervisor.
<matsubara> If you have anything you know we need to change in the documentation for 1.2.4, and we haven't already spoken, please email me so I can plan for the changes.
<Rinchen> you do a great mrevell there matsubara
<kiko> barry, hasn't it been CPd yet?
<kiko> heh
<Rinchen> Anything for Matt Matsubara on the doc team? :-)
<kiko> I'm waiting for the +junk doc!
<danilos> wasn't that Diogo Revell?
<barry> kiko: there were two.  i don't think the second one is done ripening yet
<Rinchen> kiko, it should have arrived to you today.
 * barry looks to mthaddon and herb 
<danilos> (oh my, they got married!)
<Rinchen> :-)
<mthaddon> please send gifts as usual...
<Rinchen> right then....
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Open Week sessions requested by Jorge -  Diogo
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Open Week sessions requested by Jorge -  Diogo
<matsubara> I know we're all busy but Jorge has asked me to remind you that they'd love to have lots of Launchpad sessions in Ubuntu Open Week.
<matsubara> cprov's going his PPA intro session. If anyone else wants to run a session introducing new Ubuntu community people to the joys of Launchpad, then please ping/mail Jorge and let me know too.
<matsubara> The schedule for UOW is here:
<matsubara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<Rinchen> thanks matsubara for proxying mrevell
<kiko> yeah, jorge's asked me to do one
<matsubara> np Rinchen
<Rinchen> well, another good day to make up for that 1.5 hour meeting we had two weeks ago...
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] Blockers
<MootBot> New Topic:  Blockers
<Rinchen> Releases Team:  Eagerly awaiting Carlos' structural navigation branch.
<flacoste> Foundations: not blocked
<BjornT_> Bugs: not blocked
<statik> lpcomm: not blocked
<schwuk> hwdb: not blocked
<danilos> Translations: not blocked
<kiko> BjornT_, you are blocked, though. debbugs setup, etc
<thumper> Code: not blocked
<kiko> you're just SAYING not blocked!
<danilos> kiko: we're all developers, we SHOULD develop scripts to avoid repetitive tasks
<bigjools> Soyuz: the usual RT
<BjornT_> kiko: well, i'm not blocked, if i set it up locally, am i?
<kiko> BjornT_, you will be when you need to rsync it
<Rinchen> [TOPIC] adhoc question ... meeting agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  adhoc question ... meeting agenda
<Rinchen> surprise skill test
<kiko> but whatever -- I was just pointing out that this section doesn't really serve much purpose if everybody always says they aren't blocked but in fact are
<kiko> I have some skills
<thumper> ?
<gmb> I'd hope we all do...
<Rinchen> Do any of you have any suggestions for changing the meeting agenda to be more useful?
<Rinchen> We've been operating under this format for some time with only minor changes for the last 6+ months
<statik> I find the operations and DBA reports to be very useful
<BjornT_> kiko: i might be blocked in the future, depending on how responsive the is team is.
<kiko> I'd drop blockers as I don't think people use it very correctly
<Rinchen> are there areas you find less value to and others you find more?  Should a topic be added or removed?
<kiko> +1 statik
<statik> kiko: it's true that I feel guilty saying blocked and do everything I can to not have to say it
<gmb> kiko: What's the definition of blocked in this context?
<kiko> gmb, that's my point. it can be anything.
<thumper> I don't think blocked is helpful
<gmb> For example, I'm blocked on a DB patch landing before I can land at least three of my branches, but I don't see that as being blocked because I know it'll clear next week.
<danilos> kiko: agreed, let's ask people to *ask* for agenda items if they are blocked
<thumper> team leads should resolve things like this as they happen
<kiko> gmb, agreed
<thumper> (if they can)
<gmb> danilos: +1
<Rinchen> thumper, +1
<kiko> thumper, danilos: yeah, good point
<statik> yeah, we do try to do the blocked thing in the daily standups
<thumper> statik: agreed
<Rinchen> ok so it sounds like we're agreeing to drop the blockers section and require folks to add topic to unblock
<thumper> statik: I mean we all should
<Rinchen> [AGREED] drop the blockers section and require folks to add topic to unblock
<MootBot> AGREED received:  drop the blockers section and require folks to add topic to unblock
<Rinchen> [ACTION] Joey to email team about this change.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Joey to email team about this change.
<kiko> cool
<Rinchen> what else?
<statik> if people do have a bigger block I'd be very interested in discussing it in this forum to see if we have any clever ideas for getting past it
<Rinchen> absolutely
<kiko> a bigger block? meaning something really complicated?
<Rinchen> is there any section(s) we're missing today? or information that you'd like to have weekly?
<statik> kiko: something that is a problem that didn't get resolved in the daily standups, so a problem that lasts until the meeting I guess
<kiko> not that I can recall
<kiko> the DBA report? :)
<danilos> we've moved a lot of interesting weekly stuff to calendar already, so I'd say no
<statik> I'd be interested in seeing the top user-affecting issue be expanded to include a quick overview of an interesting project and looking at how they use launchpad
<Rinchen> most of the items I'd expect to see in a weekly meeting are operationally focused...  rts, LOSAs, DBA, documentation maybe....etc
<statik> perhaps every 2 weeks, or once a month
<Rinchen> interesting idea statik.. matsubara  would kindly pass that on to mrevell?
<matsubara> Rinchen, sure
<Rinchen> the other topic which might be of some interesting is UI but I'd rather not discuss that at the moment.
<Rinchen> ok, thanks for your input all.
<kiko> toda!
<Rinchen> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Developer Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<Rinchen> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 20:44.
<statik> toda raba
<abentley> Thankx
<thumper> Rinchen: thanks
<danilos> how does the MootBot know the exact time here? ;)
<kiko> in serbia?
<Rinchen> netherlands
<Rinchen> which is odd cuz it's only +1 there
<danilos> Rinchen: all of Europe should be on +2 during summer, afaik
<intellectronica> but summer time
<Rinchen> ah right
<Rinchen> there we go
<danilos> (except Greece, Bulgaria, UK, Turkey)
<intellectronica> gee danilos, you're like a timezone geek :P
 * intellectronica runs away
<danilos> hehe, nobody can stay after making fun of me! :)
<BjornT_> danilos: not to mention a bunch of other european countries that are +3....
<danilos> BjornT_: those don't count :P
<danilos> BjornT_: they are all Soviet Union ;)
<Rinchen> da comrade daniloski
#launchpad-meeting 2009-04-14
 * e-jat guys .. i think .. i need to offline .. since it already 4.20 am in MY :) .... c u guys later ..
#launchpad-meeting 2009-04-15
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<intellectronica> me
<abentley> me
<mars> me
<gary_poster> me
<allenap> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<barry> adeuring, bac ping
<cprov> me
<flacoste> me
<barry> bigjools, BjornT ping
<barry> danilo_: ping
<adeuring> me, sorry for the delay
<bac> me
<barry> gmb: ping
<barry> rockstar, salgado, sinzui ping
<salgado> me
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<sinzui> mo
<sinzui> me
<barry> pretty light day today (planned at least)
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<rockstar> me
<barry>  * danilo to look into storm/sqlobject result set compatibility
<barry> is danilo_ here today?  flacoste do you have any status on this?
<BjornT> me
<flacoste> danilo?
<flacoste> that was allenap
<flacoste> backporting the patch he landed on storm trunk
<allenap> I forgot :(
<barry> flacoste: oops!
<gmb> me
<allenap> Please assign to me and I'll try and do it this time :)
<barry> allenap: done, thanks
<barry>  * gary_poster will check to see if there's a bug open for adding a hook to `bzr send`, and submit one if there isn't
<gary_poster> no sorry
<gary_poster> will put back on my list
<barry> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<barry>  * flacoste to work on API reviewer cheat sheet
<rockstar> gary_poster, barry, abentley has a branch that he's been working on the forever.
<gary_poster> rockstar: ok cool, I'll ask him about it
<flacoste> barry: no progress since last week
<barry> np
<flacoste> barry: keep it up, i like this weekly "i suck" reminder :-)
<barry> :-D
<gary_poster> :-)
<flacoste> good for keeping the ego in leash
<abentley> gary_poster: I've done the support for specifying a body when sending, but not adding the hook.
<gary_poster> abentley: cool.  I'm guessing it's not on your immediate plate to finish it up?
<abentley> gary_poster: Right.
<gary_poster> understood
<gary_poster> thanks
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<abentley> barry: Did you get anywhere with adding body support to claws?
<gary_poster> abentley: do you happen to know if there's a bug for this, and what it might be, if so?
<abentley> gary_poster: I'm not aware of a bug for this.
<barry> abentley: i didn't :(
<gary_poster> abentley: ok cool.
<gary_poster> barry: one to-do item scratched off ;-) ...but maybe needs to be replaced with another.
<barry> gary_poster: i'll cross it off and you can let me know if you want another
<gary_poster> barry: cool thanks
<barry> am i right that only stub is still being mentored?
<barry> i should ping a few folks to see if they're ready to be mentats
<barry> i don't think there's many folks left who aren't revewiers
<barry> anyway...
<barry> [TOPIC] peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  peanut gallery
<barry> do you guys have anything not on the agenda?
<abentley> I am wondering if we have a policy on redundant assertions?
<abentley> e.g. if foo; else: assert not foo
<intellectronica> abentley: i thought the policy is that we always do this
<intellectronica> but maybe it's not documented anywhere?
<barry> intellectronica: we always have an else clause if there's an elif
<barry> but if there's no elif we don't need an else+assert
<intellectronica> oh, right
<abentley> Why would we *always* do that?
<rockstar> abentley's example seems to be different than what barry showed intellectronica
<barry> abentley: doesn't make sense to me
<rockstar> Yea, the else+assert seems a little silly, as though assert would catch something the if would not.
<BjornT> abentley: do you have an example in our code?
<abentley> BjornT: It was something I reviewed on Monday.
<intellectronica> yes, sorry, i got confused. if there's only one if there's probably no need to do this, unless it's imprtant that the code fails at this point
<abentley> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~salgado/launchpad/bug-358498/+merge/5496
<barry> abentley: the one on line 16 can just as well be raise AssertionError(...)
<salgado> in this specific case I wanted the assertion because the 'elif' block should be removed soon, at which point the assertion will become non-redundant
<barry> and that does fall within our guidelines
<abentley> barry: It's unreacable code.
<barry> abentley: proven by the assertion? <wink>
<abentley> barry: It can equally well be raise IAmSuperman
<barry> abentley: the one on line 13 seems okay, but should have a message
<abentley> barry: It just seems like the wrong use of asserts-- proving that Python isn't buggy.
<BjornT> abentley: ok. i would replace that assert with a raise AssertionError
<barry> salgado: you're saying the whole 8-14 block will be removed eventually?
<barry> abentley: sorry, i was talk about the one in the else clause (first)
<barry> i.e. line 16 is fine
<barry> line 13, yeah, i suppose. doesn't bother me too much either way
<abentley> barry: I thought asserts were for proving your own state wasn't buggy.
<barry> abentley: yes, or that the state you're assuming to be the case actually is the case
<abentley> Anyhow, I'll continue to say "I think this is redundant, but keep it if you like."
<barry> abentley: +1, for the line 13 assert
<barry> oh, yeah, line 16 isn't a change
<barry> but still.  or whatever.
<abentley> barry: line 13 can't be reached because of line 6.
<barry> abentley: thanks
<barry> abentley: yep
 * barry agrees with abentley when he says:  Anyhow, I'll continue to say "I think this is redundant, but keep it if you like."
<BjornT> oh, we're talking about line 13. yes, that one should be removed
<adeuring> well, yes, but salgado said that he will soon reorganize the code, so leaving this as a"reminder" is OK, IMHO
<barry> agreed.  maybe the assertion message (which salgado will add <wink>) should state something to that effect?
<salgado> maybe. :)
<barry> abentley: thanks for bringing this up
<barry> anything more on this?
<abentley> barry: np
<barry> does anybody else have anything not on the agenda?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<rockstar> Happy Tax Day!
<barry> rockstar: "happy"?!
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:26.
<gary_poster> bye
<barry> thanks everyone!
<mars> thanks barry
<cprov> thanks barry
<barry> see ya back at the ranch
<thumper> here
<jml> hi
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 17:32. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hi jml, thumper.  are you here?
<thumper> here
<jml> barry: like you wouldn't believe.
<barry> not that i have a big agenda
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry> thumper: just one for you, an old one i think
<barry>  * thumper to open bug on `webservice` pagetests globs problem
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> I don't recall doing it
<barry> do you still want to? :)
<thumper> I should do it
<barry> i can keep it on the agenda
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> you guys have anything?
<thumper> bug 362032
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362032 in launchpad "webservice glob is an admin user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362032
<thumper> I don't really have anything
<barry> thumper: thanks
<barry> jml?
<barry> jml: i guess not
<barry> i have one issue that came up today in a review:
<barry>  * don't return unwrapped objects from view methods, barry and gary ("the fightin' arries!")
<jml> back
<jml> computer crapped out
<barry> i agree with the principle.  gary wants to go further and prevent view modules from importing removeSecurityProxy
<barry> jml: no worries
<thumper> barry: what do you mean?
<jml> what did I miss?
<barry> jml: not much.  do you have any agenda items?
<thumper> I disagree with not allowing removeSecurityProxy at all
<thumper> but it's uses should be well defined
<jml> just one re mentoring.
<barry> thumper: can you state why?
<barry> jml: we'll come back to that
<thumper> not off the top of my head
<thumper> I'd have to look at the situations where we use it
<thumper> and why we did it that way
<barry> thumper: think about it, you don't have to answer now
<jml> barry: so, I'm not against adding a rule wrt removeSecurityProxy but...
<jml> it's not going to help that much :)
<barry> why not?
<jml> two reasons
<jml> for a start, it's actually really easy to return non-wrapped objects, particularly if they aren't db objects
<jml> even without rSP
<jml> the issue goes more deeply into the model code
<jml> e.g. up until recently, all SourcePackage objects had no security proxy at all.
<jml> second, the purpose of the importfascist is unclear
<jml> and so a prohibition there will last exactly as long as it takes for people to need removeSecurityProxy in view code and to forget exactly why it is that we don't allow it.
<barry> btw, fwiw, i think rSP in view code is fine under the right circumstances
<jml> so, what are the reasons for not returning unwrapped objects from views?
<thumper> I'm actually happy for "not returning unwrapped objects from views"
<thumper> keep the unwrapped objects in a defined scope
<barry> jml: it's a vague (to me) feeling that we could leak private data
<thumper> however I'm against "don't allow the unwrapping of objects in views"
<jml> barry: I think the real problem there is that it's difficult to audit any given page.
<barry> jml: agreed.  thumper agreed
<jml> barry: in some ways, rSP makes it easier to audit :)
<barry> i'm definitely against unwrapping in model code.  so where else would you do it?  i don't like having to add an artificial layer in there
<barry> jml: true
<jml> so, I guess I'd say "whatever". We've already got quite a few well-intentioned for-your-own
<jml> -good rules. One more won't break _this_ camel.
<barry> jml: cool, this is an interesting discussion anyway.  we can move on and we'll bring it up at the next ameu
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<jml> o hai
<jml> stub's doing a great job, and I see no reason not to promote him.
<barry> beauty.  i'll make it official, thanks
<jml> np
<barry> i think he's the last mentat atm
<barry> well, that's all i've got.  anything else from you two?
<thumper> nope
<jml> I'm cool.
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 17:53.
<barry> thanks guys
<jml> barry: thank you
#launchpad-meeting 2009-04-16
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<matsubara> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<flacoste> me
<matsubara> hi francis
<Ursinha> me
<matsubara> rockstar, bigjools, henninge intellectronica sinzui: hi
<sinzui> me
<bigjools> meeee
<intellectronica> me
<henninge> me
<matsubara> hi stub
<stub> yo
<matsubara> herb:
<matsubara> ok, herb can join in later. let's move on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>     * sinzui to email the list how we should address critical bugs on unmaintained apps (e.g. blueprint)
<matsubara>     * ursinha to file a bug about "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses"
<matsubara>       * filed bug 360846
<matsubara>     * intellectronica to talk to gmb about bug 269538
<matsubara> ok, Ursinha done hers
<sinzui> wow I do suck
<matsubara> [action] sinzui to email the list how we should address critical bugs on unmaintained apps (e.g. blueprint)
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sinzui to email the list how we should address critical bugs on unmaintained apps (e.g. blueprint)
<sinzui> matsubara: I will do this email IMMEDIATELY after this meeting.
<matsubara> thanks sinzui
 * sinzui starts the subect line now
<intellectronica> matsubara: sorry, i didn't. will try to do that later today
<matsubara> intellectronica: cool. thanks. shall I keep the action item for the next meeting?
<rockstar> me
<intellectronica> matsubara: yes, please
<matsubara> [action] intellectronica to talk to gmb about bug 269538
<MootBot> ACTION received:  intellectronica to talk to gmb about bug 269538
<matsubara> ok, let's move on. thanks sinzui and intellectronica
<matsubara> hi rockstar
<rockstar> hi
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara> Ursinha: take the stage please
<Ursinha> I have only one bug for foundations, bug 357307
 * Ursinha kicks the bot
<Ursinha> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/357307
<Ursinha> flacoste, ^
<flacoste> yep, looking at this now
<flacoste> Ursinha: what's the priority on this?
<matsubara> I have one for sinzui: bug 358332
<flacoste> sinzui: do you think salgado could look into that token bug?
<matsubara> curtis, do you agree with the importance I set for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/358332 ?
<Ursinha> flacoste, we're had 25 yesterday on lpnet
<Ursinha> about this average a day, oopses count
<sinzui> Well I do not agree with Medium, I do not ever use that status
<matsubara> sinzui: can you reset the importance to a more meaningful value then?
<sinzui> flacoste: Would you like to take salgado to your team then ;)
<Ursinha> haha
<flacoste> sinzui: you know my opinion on that one :-)
<sinzui> matsubara: Since I have committed to working on series issues, I will try to land a fix for bug 358332 this release
<flacoste> sinzui: and I'll take that as a yes
<matsubara> thank you sinzui
<sinzui> Yes, I will ask salgado to look at the bug 357307
<matsubara> [action] sinzui to take bug 358332
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sinzui to take bug 358332
<matsubara> [action] sinzui to ask salgado to fix bug 357307
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sinzui to ask salgado to fix bug 357307
<matsubara> All critical bugs are fix committed
<matsubara> so, I think that's all. anything else Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> no matsubara
<Ursinha> thanks all
<matsubara> ok, thanks everyone
<matsubara> I'm going to skip herb's section since he's not here yet.
<mthaddon> matsubara: I'm here
<matsubara> oh
<matsubara> hi mthaddon
<mthaddon> matsubara: herb's off
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<mthaddon>  - Preparations for new rollout procedure - need to confirm a fair amount of stuff with stub before the next rollout
<mthaddon>  - PostgreSQL upgrade yesterday meant some downtime
<mthaddon>  - Need to decide on whether we're switching the master to wildcherry and if so when
<mthaddon> I think that's it unless there are any questions
<intellectronica> mthaddon: i have a question
<matsubara> what's this new rollout procedure?
<mthaddon> matsubara: SSO related
<mthaddon> intellectronica: sure
<intellectronica> mthaddon: yesterday morning (UTC) forster needed a restart because it was overwhelmed. Spads helped me with that. do you know what happened?
<mthaddon> matsubara: involves splitting out a slave from as standalone so we can continue to serve SSO
<mthaddon> intellectronica: I don't - we've had some issues with forster over the past few weeks
<matsubara> mthaddon: cool.
<mthaddon> intellectronica: i.e. this isn't the first time it's needed a kicking - I'll see if I can look into it a little more
<intellectronica> mthaddon: ok, as long as you're not surprised. sorry i forgot to mention this yesterday
<matsubara> anything else for mthaddon?
<mthaddon> intellectronica: we're moving the incoming email parsing script off there, so hopefully that'll reduce load a little, although I'd be surprised if it was related to that
<flacoste> mthaddon: any idea on the surge in buildbot failures yesterday?
<mthaddon> flacoste: I was off yesterday so I wasn't aware of that, no
<flacoste> mthaddon: it looks it was restarted, i assume by spm since gary nor i did it
<intellectronica> mthaddon: if it's not the cause, then at least it won't stop working when whatever is the cause starts going wild :)
<flacoste> mthaddon: ok, i'll check with spm later
<mthaddon> intellectronica: absolutely :)
<matsubara> flacoste: maybe it was related to the unexpected downtime we had yesterday
<matsubara> flacoste: all over the DC
<flacoste> matsubara: none of this lives in the DC yet
<matsubara> well, but the code buildbot is pulling does :-)
<matsubara> anyway, spm can clarify that later.
<matsubara> thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> I have been on public holidays or ill for the last week, but things still seem to be running which is nice.
<stub> We got a replication lag spike the other night - all the systems coped well while it was cleared. Possibly the rosetta imports being busier than usual. Possibly the rosetta imports where just delayed by something else. I don't think anyone has traced what processes where running at that time yet from the script activity records or the output on launchpad-errors.
<stub> We are going to have to be more agressive at blocking scripts when the system is under load though. I might be able to retrofit this to all our existing scripts by blocking after a commit or rollback if the system is loaded using similar rules to the garbage collector (no transactions open longer than 30 mins and replication lag < 30 seconds).
<stub> Yes, we should switch the master to wildcherry before the next rollout or during the next rollout if we don't mind a few minutes downtime on the SSO server.
<stub> I need to go over rollout procedures with the losas once I know how much of read-only-launchpad lands this cycle.
<stub> EOM
<mthaddon> stub: when do you expect to know how much of read-only-launchpad lands this cycle?
<stub> I don't know yet ;) What would be a good deadline?
<mthaddon> stub: I think we'd need to discuss things at the latest by the end of week 3, so sometime before then?
<mthaddon> in terms of rollout stuff, I mean
<stub> Sure. I was thinking early next week to fix the plan so that works.
<matsubara> anything else for stub?
<matsubara> or anything else before I close?
<matsubara> thanks stub
<mthaddon> stub: cool, thx
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:29.
#launchpad-meeting 2010-04-20
<mrevell> Morning!
#launchpad-meeting 2010-04-21
<mrevell> Hi
<bac> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:01. The chair is bac.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<bac> hi everyone and welcome to the reviewers meeting
<bac> who is here today?
<sinzui> me
<gary_poster> me
<mars> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<deryck> me
<bac> yay, registry is all here
<bac> foundations is a close second with bugs showing.
<bac> danilos: ping
<intellectronica> me
<bac> bigjools: ping
<danilos> me
<adeuring> me
<BjornT> me
<bac> jelmer: ping
<bac> hi BjornT!
<henninge> me
<salgado> me
<allenap> me
<gmb> me
<deryck> bugs in da house
<gary_poster> foundations is here too (leonardr didn't "me" but is around and is kinda busy right now anyway)
<leonardr> me
<bac> thanks gary_poster
<bac> [topic] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<bigjools> mr
<bigjools> me even
<bac> * Roll call
<bac>  * Agenda
<bac>  * Outstanding actions
<bac>  * Mentoring update
<bac>  * New topics
<bac>    * Reduction of negation preferred over "common case first" in if statements? [henninge, jtv]
<bac>  * Peanut gallery
<jtv> me
<bigjools> google calendar blows for timezone management
<bac> bigjools and everyone else:  did you know you can have it show two time zones?  it makes things much easier
<danilos> bigjools, timezone management? where's that in google calendar?
<bac> i show my home zone and UTC and am sure to schedule everything using UTC
<jtv> danilos: so that's how they enable and disable DST?
<danilos> bac, that must be new
<bac> danilos: within a month or so, i think
<bac> deryck has tried it and found it to work too
<bac> [topic] * Outstanding actions
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Outstanding actions
<bac> [topic] * Outstanding actions
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Outstanding actions
<bac> doh
<deryck> yup, two tz with UTC default rocks in gcal.
<bac> [topic] bac to define new doctest policy regarding what is "testable documentation".
<MootBot> New Topic:  bac to define new doctest policy regarding what is "testable documentation".
<bac> i made no progress on this.  sorry.  roll it to next week.
<bac> [topic] bac to get input on proposed community reviewer and committer policy and announce it on the list.
<MootBot> New Topic:  bac to get input on proposed community reviewer and committer policy and announce it on the list.
<bigjools> it's DST that blows
<bac> i *did* do this and got some good feedback.  i was waiting to see if more came in but since it didn't i'll formalize my proposal and send to the public list
<bac> [topic] henninge to update the style guide regarding multi-line parameters in function defns and calls.
<MootBot> New Topic:  henninge to update the style guide regarding multi-line parameters in function defns and calls.
<henninge> bac: roll it, please
<bac> henninge: okey doke
<bac> 0.5 / 3.0...not so good
<bac> a new topic today that was leftover from last week:
<henninge> wiki was not working right after the last meeting
<bac> [topic] Reduction of negation preferred over "common case first" in if statements? [henninge, jtv]
<MootBot> New Topic:  Reduction of negation preferred over "common case first" in if statements? [henninge, jtv]
<henninge> Yes, another little thing
<bac> henninge, jtv: take it away
<jtv> ok
<henninge> I just come up with these because they come up in reviews
<jtv> As long as I can remember, we've had a rule not to do "if not foo: ... else: ..."
<henninge> and I just like to know we agree and then put it down in writing.
<henninge> sorry, jtv
<jtv> no worries, go ahead
<henninge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/419873/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/419873/
<bigjools> jtv: I don't remember that
<henninge> So, my question is: do we prefer a style? Should we enforce one?
<intellectronica> henninge: no, we shouldn't have a policy on this
<jtv> bigjools: afaik this is 2007 or older, and not currently documented
<henninge> intellectronica: +1
 * henninge thinks "not documented -> not reviewable" ....
<henninge> That would be my suggestion.
<bigjools> there's useful policies and then there's policies for the sake of policy
<bigjools> guess where I think this one falls? :)
<henninge> cool, if no-one objects, I am done.
<jtv> I'm fine either way, as long as we know where we stand.
<sinzui> jtv, barry would say style 1 can cause confusion and should be avoided
<bac> i think if both cases can be considered equally likely then testing for the affirmative makes more sense
<intellectronica> bigjools: +1, but you should have written it "there's policies for the sake of policy and then there's useful policies".
<bigjools> lmao
<bigjools> common case first?
 * bigjools runs
<gary_poster> :-)
<henninge> jtv: my understanding is that we stand nowhere with this - and nobody cares.
<henninge> ;-)
<jtv> henninge: seems so.
<mars> henninge, good synopsis :)
<adeuring> I'd vote for "common case not last"...
<bac> lacking a policy i'd suggest it is situational and up to the reviewer's discretion about readability
<jtv> My personal rule for coding guidelines is "are we willing to make the cleanup effort?"  If not, it's probably not worth adding a rule for either.
<jtv> But this one was there before I was a reviewer.  :)
<henninge> bac: I'll put a note in the style guide to think about what you are doing and to have readability in mind.
<henninge> although, that is a pretty general advice ...
<henninge> ;)
<bac> henninge: yes, very general
<bac> so i think we agree this is really a non-issue and everyone will DTRT
<henninge> cool
<henninge> bac: move on! ;)
<bac> shall we move on?
<jtv> In fact we had a discussion about this once and the conclusion there was: review is not to find mistakes, it's to promote legibility and such.
<bac> [topic] peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  peanut gallery
<bigjools> jtv!
<bac> any other burning issues today?
<jtv> bigjools?
<bigjools> jtv: I would say the exact reverse
<jtv> bigjools: where were you when I said the exact reverse and found everyone against me?  ;-)
<bigjools> but anyway, don't wanna start an argument right no
<bigjools> w
<bac> nothing, then?
<jtv> bac: guess not
<bac> ok, let's end early and get to real work.
<bac> thanks for coming guys
<bac> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:20.
<bigjools> thanks bac
<mars> thanks bac
<jtv> bac: thanks for the heads up
#launchpad-meeting 2010-04-22
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 11:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<matsubara> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<sinzui> me
<matsubara> Chex, gary_poster, bigjools, allenap, rockstar, danilos: Hi
<gary_poster> me
<bigjools> me sort of
<danilos> me
<Chex> me
<allenap> me
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara>  * QA stats of the week
<matsubara>  * Proposed items
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * gary_poster and sinzui to discuss about the issues between master and slave that could be causing oopses
<matsubara>  * allenap to follow up with deryck about bug 230106
<matsubara>  * gary_poster to ask stub to investigate bug 556245
<matsubara>  * Ursinha to send an email to stub asking for the dba report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230106 in malone "emails interface oops reports need better error messages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230106
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556245)
<matsubara>    * Done
<sinzui> matsubara, done
<matsubara> thanks sinzui
<gary_poster> matsubara: we have progress, in that meliae is installed thanks to salgado.  We're still at the diagnosis stage.
<matsubara> thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> we need to get the change CP'd.
<matsubara> hwo about 556245?
<allenap> matsubara: I suck, I'm sorry I didn't follow that up except to comment on the bug.
<matsubara> allenap, any news about 230106
<matsubara> ?
<allenap> matsubara: See suckage above ^.
<matsubara> hmm ok. shall I keep the action item?
<allenap> matsubara: Yes please.
<matsubara> [action] * allenap to follow up with deryck about bug 230106
<MootBot> ACTION received:  * allenap to follow up with deryck about bug 230106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230106 in malone "emails interface oops reports need better error messages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230106
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara> I have two oops bugs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/568459 which sinzui already duped (Thanks dude!)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 568459 in launchpad-registry "LocationError raised browsing code of conduct page (dup-of: 555734)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 555734 in launchpad-registry "oops signing CoC if keys mutate" [High,Fix committed]
<matsubara> gary_poster, and this one for foundations: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/568456
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 568456 in launchpad-foundations "GpgmeError raised importing public gpg key" [Undecided,New]
<gary_poster> ack, matsubara thanks
<matsubara> thanks gary_poster
<sinzui> Is this fixed in our tree now
 * sinzui does not see how lucid issue could be affecting hardy production
<sinzui> but gpgme is a lucid/lp issue that I believe was fixed by salgado
<matsubara> we had a couple of script failures, which spm already took care of
<matsubara> we have no critical bugs open
<matsubara> [action] gary_poster to triage bug 568456
<MootBot> ACTION received:  gary_poster to triage bug 568456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568456 in launchpad-foundations "GpgmeError raised importing public gpg key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568456
<matsubara> let's move on, thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Chex> hi everyone
<Chex> here is the LOSA report for this week, just reporting on incidents this week:
<Chex> - LP incidents of note:
<Chex>         : 18-Apr:  swap problems on lpnet servers.  restarts on: lpnets 1,2,11,12,13,14,15 services; Bug: 531071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531071 in launchpad-foundations "lpnet app servers are leaking memory again" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531071
<Chex>         : 20-Apr: Checkwatches had hung, killed. Bug: 567088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567088 in malone "checkwatches keeps hanging at irregular intervals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567088
<Chex>         : 21-Apr: crowberry h/w error, restarted the machine. OK for now, following up on the hardware issues.
<Chex>         : 21-Apr: mizuho apparently OOMK'd, rebooted; necessitating full LP restart; Bug 556245
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556245)
<Chex> does anyone have any questions or comments on these?
<gary_poster> Chex, are the LOSAs familiar with the steps necessary to use the meliae hooks?  I know salgado has been trying to communicate those via the right channels.
<gary_poster> (this is pertinent to the memory leaks in librarian and LP)
<matsubara> allenap, can you bring the checkwatches issue with your team?
<matsubara> allenap, nm, I just noticed that you commented on the bug already, thanks! :-)
<Chex> gary_poster: I was working with maliae breifly with the U1 team earlier this week, but I am unaware of the process for LP..
<gary_poster> Chex, could you get back to me or salgado with the best way to communicate these changes to the LOSAs?  I know he has updated the wiki pages with instructions
<gary_poster> (the LOSA wiki pages)
<Chex> gary_poster: sorry, I see it now, thru his email to the LOSA list, I will look at that and make sure the rest of the team is aware of that, also.
<gary_poster> Chex, thank you very much
<matsubara> [action] Chex to work with gary_poster or salgado to sort out how to use the  meliae hooks to debug librarian and LP memory leaks
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Chex to work with gary_poster or salgado to sort out how to use the  meliae hooks to debug librarian and LP memory leaks
<Chex> gary_poster: that is the correct way to communicate those, but hilighting these issues to us in these meetings helps, too.
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<matsubara> thanks Chex and gary_poster
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara> I'll ask stub to send the report to the list
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to ask stub for the DBA report
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to ask stub for the DBA report
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * QA stats of the week
<MootBot> New Topic:  * QA stats of the week
<matsubara> I don't have stats for this week. :-(
<matsubara> sorry, I'll add them later to the MeetingAgenda page. need to find the script which generates it
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to update qa stats in the MeetingAgenda page
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to update qa stats in the MeetingAgenda page
 * gary_poster is happy because they would show shameful stats :-)  ...working on them now...
<matsubara> hehe
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<sinzui> gary_poster, I think everyone will see soyuz first
<matsubara> no new proposed items
<gary_poster> ok
<matsubara> sinzui, soyuz cleared their untriaged queue last week
 * sinzui is shocked
<matsubara> anything else before I close?
<bigjools> feh
<matsubara> :-)
<matsubara> worst offenders are now foundations: launchpadlib and oops-tools
<matsubara> actually no, oops-tools has 0 new untriaged. I cleared that a few weeks ago
<matsubara> well, I guess that's it for today
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda  for the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 11:19.
<gary_poster> thank you!
